
Ask HN: What are your coding/working ethics? - propeller_head
I&#x27;ve always had this very strong attitude that if I am responsible for something - a task in a project management system, a service, a domain, a class, whatever - I own it and understand the problem and chase what&#x27;s needed in case it needs some clarification. I&#x27;ll dig the code to find what&#x27;s needed to be modified&#x2F;added&#x2F;removed and apply the changes, usually submitting the change for review and wait for feedback.<p>I am not fond of the idea of another team member making changes that are related to what I&#x27;m working on - i.e. submitting code on a task that I explicitly asked for review. I don&#x27;t do that and I find disrespectful.<p>Instead I much prefer to have the team member sit with me so we can work together and change whatever was deemed necessary or missing.<p>I also try to be as approachable and open as possible towards other team members but never offering advice where not required and also don&#x27;t really like eavesdropping - I think it&#x27;s disrespectful but, at times, it can be useful.<p>Totally understand and agree that code bases have a shared responsibility but keen to hear what other people are doing and how you work with other team members.<p>edit: title
======
kleer001
Is this a humble brag? What kind of answers are you expecting? What problem
are you trying to solve?

~~~
propeller_head
Fair question. Not a humble brag, no.

I guess I'm trying to understand what the modern IT office looks like. I have
close to 20 years of experience and used to do things a certain way and
accountability - of my own tasks and keeping my boss accountable as well - is
high on my list of values.

When I changed jobs I'm now confronted with a new environment where people do
things differently, which is totally fair.

But I don't believe working on top of other people's tasks without talking to
them first is a good practice. To be honest I think it's quite rude.

That's what prompted me to ask this question. What are people doing? Do you
use PR's? Do you commit on other peoples PR's? Do you talk to people? Is
everything nowadays that Slack is the norm and talking is overrated?

~~~
kleer001
Fair enough. I too find culture change jarring. Also, I understand your
original intention now. Hopefully you understand now why you didn't get any
traction.

If you haven't done it already done it, I bet a reworded (and shorter) version
of your question will get a better response.

Just leave out anything personal, anything that could seem like you're patting
yourself on the back. Right?

------
sergiotapia
cool story bro

